# checking for QT uic (/usr/qt/3/bin/uic)... no

## Bor81

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # emerge museseq
> 
> ..cut...
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # ll /usr/qt/3/bin/uic
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       302984 2003-11-18 03:04 /usr/qt/3/bin/uic
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.2.3  +cups -nas +postgres +opengl +mysql -odbc +gif -doc
> 
> 

 

помогите разрешить проблему   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Urs

Попробуй пойти в /var/tmp/portage/museseq/work/museseq, открыть там config.log

и посмотреть, почему так произошло.

----------

## Bor81

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configure:10073: checking for QT environment variable QTDIR
> 
> configure:10111: result: yes
> ...

 

я так понимаю это из-за

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # /usr/qt/3/bin/uic
> 
> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
> ...

 

что это за "Session management error" и как его решить ?

С qt (да и с кде) сильно дела не имел  :Sad:  (сижу под Gnome)

Что и где надо покрутить ?

----------

## Urs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # /usr/qt/3/bin/uic 
> 
> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed 
> ...

 

Даже не знаю, что-то с X'овой авторизацией наверное...

Попробуй поубивать всякие .DCOP*,.ICE*,.Xauthor*,.mcop* в ~root

Почисти /tmp и попробуй еще раз собрать ebuild

----------

## Bor81

Poproboval  :Smile: 

esli vse i ne udalyat X socketi to vse ta zhe oshibka

a esli udalit i ih to

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # /usr/qt/3/bin/uic
> 
> Session management error: Could not open network socket
> ...

 

nu i keymap ne perekluchaetsa  :Smile: 

----------

## Urs

Забыл добавить, что это лучше сделать при незапущенных X'ах

 :Smile: 

----------

## Bor81

никак не получается  :Sad: 

----------

## Bor81

млин порылся на bugs.gentoo.org

нашел

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32047

но что-то никто эту проблему решать не собирается  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Opened: 2003-10-26 09:45 PST
> 
> Last modified: 2003-10-27 15:28 PST
> ...

 

----------

